# DIY mobile archery target (pics!)



## nmpixel (Nov 16, 2012)

*more pics*































more pics


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

That thing is absolutely perfect! I'd be surprised if there wasn't a market for a setup like that. Nice work


----------



## dirtydave007 (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

you have to hike that far everytime to shoot....?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful project!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I can't believe it, some poor little girl is denied the opportunity of having her very own princess barbie bike. 
Seriously you've done a super fine job with this. All the finishes and details you've put into it look great. Did you have to leave the wheels pink though?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

VERY nice work!!

I often have to walk a bit to shoot & use a cheap Harbor Freight hand truck. Nowhere near as nice as that.


----------



## nmpixel (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. It was a lot of work and I wouldn't recommend it. My family is glad it is finished. But it's a pleasure to use now for sure. 

One note for anyone trying this... it rolls very smoothly because the system center of mass, including my equipment duffel bag riding on the target face (but not shown), is balanced over the axle. This is critical! Shifting the equipment bag a small amount +/- 1" will perfectly balance the system with neither end touching the ground. Then, when pushing it forward you are not lifting any weight. Feels sorta like a jogging stroller (for twins).

I added a few pics of the rotating pivot joints and other hardware.


----------



## Giguere (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome idea, and awesome craftsmanship!


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds like a mechanical / structural engineer to me... Very cool looking design.

The thread should have read 'Pimp(ed) my home made Archery Target'


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Very cool. Nice project.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

wow - that's a nice setup!


----------



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cedar looks great! About how much did all this cost you?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks great! I just can't imagine not being able to step out on my deck and shoot till my hearts content.


----------



## nmpixel (Nov 16, 2012)

*cost*

Short answer.. about $200 for the mobile stand materials and $5000 in my time!

Sort of hard to estimate cost since I 'repurposed' so many items - handle from broken golfing umbrella, old weed wacker shaft found in dumpster, bearings from a spent fighting robot, and so on. Even the black cam clamps that affix the wheel base ($12/pair from Lee Valley) I bought a million years ago for another project but didn't use them until now. 

I would have been happy to pay $5/session at an indoor range or get a membership but that isn't available to me. Also, this contraption lets me access some beautiful shooting spots in the woods, which I enjoy.


----------

